# Pokemon Red/Blue Hacks



## DemoDerbyZXX12 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have completed Pokemon Red and Blue. 
And there are alot of hacks out there that are awesome and Humorous.
Now,you can link me to any hack that has the qualities of these below:

Humor,Challange,ReDeisign,and diffrent pokemon.

Do NOT post here if you don't have any of the following hacks above,Because its pointless for me to enjoy it.
If you do not have a hack of Pokemon,send me Sonic,Mario,ect hacks,but not in this thread,PM me if you got any.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 28, 2012)

Pokemon Brown is pretty good. The guy gives you the patch to apply to an english red version rom. he was also going to release prism but he hasn't updated in a while


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 29, 2012)

If you'll accept Pokemon Green, since it's the sister game to Red, then the engrish translation is a hoot!

Preview:
[yt]7bKI0sg7FlE[/yt]

I like how in this translation, Pidgey is Bobo (the clown, maybe?) and Squirtle is Torto (Obviously he's that old lady's grandson Tortus in Majora's Mask).

Lulz are expected in this translation.

....However, no patch. You're going to have to google it on your own and download the ROM.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 29, 2012)

I second Pokemon Brown. It's really fun.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> If you'll accept Pokemon Green, since it's the sister game to Red, then the engrish translation is a hoot!
> 
> Preview:
> [yt]7bKI0sg7FlE[/yt]
> ...


Unless we create a patch and upload it to FileTrip.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> If you'll accept Pokemon Green, since it's the sister game to Red, then the engrish translation is a hoot!
> 
> Preview:
> [yt]7bKI0sg7FlE[/yt]
> ...


If only there was a patch that included that guy's commentary in the audio xD


----------



## Chaosruler (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.rijon.com/brown/


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 1, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > If you'll accept Pokemon Green, since it's the sister game to Red, then the engrish translation is a hoot!
> ...


First you must find a copy of the Japanese ROM.

I have never, in all my time of searching, found anything less than the prepatched Engrish ROM.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Sora de Eclaune said:
> ...


I can't say "Challenge accepted" because finding a copy of the Japanese rom is _so_ easy that I can't even call that a challenge.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm interested in this too. However, does anyone know of a red/blue hack with no changes, except incorporation of all 150 pokemon without trading? For obvious reasons, trading isn't very practical using an emulator. I know there was a similar hack for Yellow called Thunder Yellow, but it had a bunch of other random changes to make the game "easier" (which I didn't want), plus it was a bit unstable. Not to mention I want all the original missingno glitches from red and blue.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> For obvious reasons, trading isn't very practical using an emulator.


Your reasons aren't obvious enough.
Elaborate.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Your reasons aren't obvious enough.
> Elaborate.


Only because you asked so politely.

I have no idea what/if the methods for trading in an emulator are. Simply put, I just don't want to deal with it (talking about emulation via my DS flashcart). Besides, none of my friends regularly play Pokemon anymore (not the older games, anyway).


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2012)

You were supposed to mention you were using Lameboy, because trading on PC emulators extremely easy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> You were supposed to mention you were using Lameboy, because trading on PC emulators extremely easy.


Ah, I see.

But either way, that still leaves me with my question. lol. Anyone know of such a hack?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2012)

Search for Pokémon Red 151.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Search for Pokémon Red 151.


Thanks man :-)


----------



## finkmac (Apr 2, 2012)

I cannot believe my eyes… No one has suggested the *BEST * Pokémon Red/Blue hack.
Oh yeah, it's name is…

Pokémon - World Famous Talking Cactus Version


----------



## KazoWAR (Apr 2, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Sora de Eclaune said:
> ...



Try searching for Pocket Monsters Green Version


----------



## Chaos Rush (Apr 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Unless we create a patch and upload it to FileTrip.


You should link him to that one Blue/Green patch from Skeetendo


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 5, 2012)

Chaos Rush said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless we create a patch and upload it to FileTrip.
> ...


It's not complete yet, and the complete version had graphical glitches.


----------

